# longport



## bassZooKa (Feb 4, 2007)

i was wondering where are u supposed to park if u want to fish off longport point? Either off the jetty on the seaside on that very last street or further down the inlet? I went down there last weekend and it seemed like every street had one of those 'no parking this street' signs. Will i get towed if i park there? There was a little public parking area at the very end of the ave but its only like 5 spaces and they were all filled up so i left. also any one have any info about that fishing pier near the bridge is that any good?


----------



## Willie in NEPA (Mar 13, 2007)

Longport is very picky about parking. To fish those jetties, if you dont get one of the 5 spots you are in for a 5 or 6 block walk at least. After labor day those gd no parking signs come down and its great, except for the last street, every where else you can park at the seawalls at the beaches. Until then its a long walk for sure.

The fishing pier gets used a lot and at times is very productive. Have not fished it in a year or so. The longport bridge is also decent at night lots of guys have made it a social night as well as fishing.

Good luck to you and keep :fishing: 
Willie


----------

